# Two Garage Door Openers



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Does the draw of each motor matter? Don't make me look it up.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

What else is on the circuit ?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Residential openers? I would have no problem with that.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Are you asking or messing with us? I have trust issues.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

emtnut said:


> What else is on the circuit ?


Nothing



backstay said:


> Residential openers? I would have no problem with that.


Yep, resi openers


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Ok so depending on the draw...a 15a or 20a gfci CB should be fine. Right?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Are the prevailing winds generally east/west , or north/south ?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Majewski said:


> Are you asking or messing with us? I have trust issues.


Just trust me.:whistling2:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

A Little Short said:


> Just trust me.:whistling2:


Ok! (Dumb stare into the abyss):001_huh:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Majewski said:


> Ok! (Dumb stare into the abyss):001_huh:


I'm thinkin he failed inspection :whistling2:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

emtnut said:


> I'm thinkin he failed inspection :whistling2:


Oi vey!


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't do residential new construction, so I always put them on separate circuits.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I _ think_ 2 openers need to be on a dedicated circuit. 

15 amp should be fine.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I couldn't find a reference. I also didn't look very hard.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

emtnut said:


> I'm thinkin he failed inspection :whistling2:


Nope, just a discussion I was having about if a door opener circuit could have two openers on it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

A Little Short said:


> Nope, just a discussion I was having about if a door opener circuit could have two openers on it.


Had any drinks tonight sir?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I think two on one circuit is fine.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Aren't they about 3-4 Amps for most of them ?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I looked up a 1 1/2hp belt drive and its 200w motor & 200w light. 
Chain drive 3/4hp was listed as the same. Both are chamberlain.


http://www.chamberlain.com/garage-door-openers


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> I looked up a 1 1/2hp belt drive and its 200w motor & 200w light.
> Chain drive 1/2hp was listed as the same. Both are chamberlain.


So a 15 would be more than enough....


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Don't know about the NEC, but based on the CEC/OESC, we regularly put 
the whole garage on 1 15A cct. This usually means 2 door openers, 4 or 
5 lights, and 2 plugs. No problems. 
Of course we Canadians (or as Donald Trump likes to call us "Snow 
Mexicans") do things a little differently.:whistling2:
P&L


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

We are required to put a dedicated 20 amp for each stall, plus the other circuits. I would run four 20 amp circuits in the garage.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

backstay said:


> We are required to put a dedicated 20 amp for each stall, plus the other circuits. I would run four 20 amp circuits in the garage.


What? what's up with that amendment?

I run 1 15 amp to cover the garage, the opener, and both outdoor receptacles.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

210.21(b)2( is the only thing i can relate to


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Majewski said:


> So a 15 would be more than enough....


For the 2 openers. But see what Backstay posted.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> For the 2 openers. But see what Backstay posted.


I'm starting to question everything I ever knew.....or thought I knew!?:no:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

backstay said:


> We are required to put a dedicated 20 amp for each stall, plus the other circuits. I would run four 20 amp circuits in the garage.


Where do you see that?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Majewski said:


> Where do you see that?


210.17.Outlet(s)installed for the purpose of charging electric vehicles shall be supplied by a separate branch circuit, and shall have no other outlets.


16) 210.52 (G) (1). For attached and detached garages with electric power, the branch circuit supplying the garage receptacle(s) will not supply any outlets outside the garage. And at least one receptacle outlet shall be installed for each car space.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

But that doesn't say 20a?


----------



## nables30 (Mar 29, 2013)

backstay said:


> 210.17.Outlet(s)installed for the purpose of charging electric vehicles shall be supplied by a separate branch circuit, and shall have no other outlets. 16) 210.52 (G) (1). For attached and detached garages with electric power, the branch circuit supplying the garage receptacle(s) will not supply any outlets outside the garage. And at least one receptacle outlet shall be installed for each car space.


 It doesn't say anything about each stall being required to be a dedicated circuit. Does your AHJ require it to be that way?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

backstay said:


> 210.17.Outlet(s)installed for the purpose of charging electric vehicles shall be supplied by a separate branch circuit, and shall have no other outlets.
> 
> 
> 16) 210.52 (G) (1). For attached and detached garages with electric power, the branch circuit supplying the garage receptacle(s) will not supply any outlets outside the garage. And at least one receptacle outlet shall be installed for each car space.


If your AHJ is saying each has to be a dedicated he is either wrong or you have a local amendment.

You just need a receptacle for each space/stall but they can all be on one circuit. But no outlets outside the garage.

I think I read where they may be changing this to allow outside receptacles on the garage.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You're right, each stall needs a receptacle and any EV installed receptacles need to be dedecated. But that's what I install. One for the openers, one for the garage and one for each stall. Plus one for the lights. Sorry to scare you!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Majewski said:


> Are you asking or messing with us? I have trust issues.


Trust me, that's better than having truss 'issues.' :laughing:


----------



## arthur17 (Jun 16, 2016)

A 20 amp circuit should be more than efficient. It's not like both openers are going to be running at the same time.... Right?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

What is the load of the garage door opener? Generally you are fine with 2 openers on one circuit however you cannot have lighting or other receptacles on that circuit unless these are really small motors. If you have a 20 amp circuit and 2 motors over 10 amps total then this would apply if lighting etc were on the same circuit



> 210.23(A)(2) Utilization Equipment Fastened in Place. The total
> rating of utilization equipment fastened in place, other than
> luminaires, shall not exceed 50 percent of the branch circuit
> ampere rating where lighting units, cord-and-plug connected
> ...


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I put them on the same circuit, but openers get a dedicated circuit. Garage receptacles are separate.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I used to put them on their own but since they came out with that stupid assed rule to GFCI the openers now I hit a receptacle then go to the opener recept. I blame Dennis and Don for this goofyness.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I put them on the same circuit, but openers get a dedicated circuit. Garage receptacles are separate.


Why?

Do you regularly use your tools in the garage while opening and closing the doors?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I used to put them on their own but since they came out with that stupid assed rule to GFCI the openers now I hit a receptacle then go to the opener recept. I blame Dennis and Don for this goofyness.


I tried to write a proposal to exempt motors like this that will be on for a few seconds. I could not come up with good wording for it. Disposal is the other one that falls into this category.

It seems crazy to have a circuit for 2 units-- as it is now depending on the HP of the unit that may be required. I know some guys who got turned down for it. 3 garage doors becomes another issue-- one circuit should handle it even if it is over 20 amps, IMO but they will never let that go. I have seen garage door opener's that were 7 amps


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

emtnut said:


> Aren't they about 3-4 Amps for most of them ?


Bingo. Be like Mike and put all three of your garage door openers on one circuit. (side note- I made it a 20 amp circuit, but that was for ''thinking ahead, not because of the multiple door openers......)


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Going_Commando said:
> 
> 
> > I put them on the same circuit, but openers get a dedicated circuit. Garage receptacles are separate.
> ...


Cuz thats how I was taught to do it, and some things arent worth arguing.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Don't know about the NEC, but based on the CEC/OESC, we regularly put
> the whole garage on 1 15A cct. This usually means 2 door openers, 4 or
> 5 lights, and 2 plugs. No problems.
> Of course we Canadians (or as Donald Trump likes to call us "Snow
> ...


In the US we install receptacles and put plugs on the ends of cords. :laughing:


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

If their residential machines, they should be fine on one (1) circuit, however, I don't think a GFCI breaker is needed. I would wire them both with #12 copper, and put them a single 20amp breaker......done.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Down here they have to be gfci now.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Majewski said:


> Down here they have to be gfci now.


By a river?:jester:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Cow said:


> By a river?:jester:


When I typed that my van was in a different area. Haha


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Why? Do you regularly use your tools in the garage while opening and closing the doors?


Pretty common to have a fridge or freezer in the garage that may be running while the door opens. Also air compressors for those that have them.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Gnome said:


> Pretty common to have a fridge or freezer in the garage that may be running while the door opens. Also air compressors for those that have them.



On top of that, I just left a house recently that had a commercial fridge for beer, a residential fridge for soda, a small freezer, compressor and a house vacuum. Oh the husband also had a nice tool area with all the newest dewalt power tools....that his wife said he never touched. lol


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Pretty common to have a fridge or freezer in the garage that may be running while the door opens. Also air compressors for those that have them.




That still probably wouldn't trip a cb.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Gnome said:


> Pretty common to have a fridge or freezer in the garage that may be running while the door opens. Also air compressors for those that have them.


If either of those items bring a circuit so close to it's capacity that a modern door operator trips the breaker, then those items should have been on a dedicate circuit to start, not the operators.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> On top of that, I just left a house recently that had a commercial fridge for beer, a residential fridge for soda, a small freezer, compressor and a house vacuum. Oh the husband also had a nice tool area with all the newest dewalt power tools....that his wife said he never touched. lol


Don't feel bad she probably didn't touch his tool either.

The rest of that stuff is very common around here.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't feel bad she probably didn't touch his tool either.


She was very interested in me. So I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> She was very interested in me. So I wouldn't be surprised.


See ?


----------

